# CBT- Fear Hierarchy



## ephemera (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I was getting into the whole CBT thing for a little while. I read a few books, filled out loads of CBT thought sheets, and made a fear hierarchy/ladder. I attempted to try to stick with it and change my thoughts, while stepping up the so-called ladder. Well, my problem is this, I have BIG all or nothing thinking/distortions/patterns. 

If I go back and keep doing the first thing on my ladder until my anxiety level lowers and then eventually dissipates, even if I only did the first step- I feel that 90% of my total anxiety would be gone from every situation. It obviously won't, but I can't move up the ladder until I can do that one thing comfortably. Which brings me back to my problem, if I can comfortably do that first step(go to stores with no little anxiety), my mind tells me that if I' am cured for that situation, then I will be anxiety free completely.

I don't know, I don't think I'm explaining it very well. It just feels like there's some sort of block or lock preventing that first step from 
happening. Anyone with thoughts on all or nothing thinking?


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

You'll probably be better off with a therapist that can give you a more structured and tailored routine.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i don't think you need to be 100% comfortable with each step before moving on - try for 80% or something instead.


----------

